# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  10 quán cà phê lãng mạn cho Valentine - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

Không gian trần ngập hoa tươi, nến, chocolate và những món bánh ngọt ngào… mang đến cho bạn và người ấy một buổi hẹn hò lãng mạn trong đêm Valentine.

*Gác Hoa*

Là một quán cà phê kết hợp với shop hoa tươi nên Gác Hoa ru lòng giới trẻ với hương thơm dịu nhẹ của gần 100 loại hoa, mang đến cảm giác tinh khiết và nhẹ nhàng. Vào ngày Valetine, quán càng được trang trí đặc biệt với nhiều hoa tươi, nhiều biểu tượng tình yêu xinh xắn.

Hiện quán đang bán coupon trị giá 250.000 đồng. Với coupon này, bạn sẽ có bàn cho hai người, hai món đồ uống, bánh Valentine và một cành hoa hồng cho bạn gái.

Địa chỉ: Gác Hoa (Attic) Cafe - 92/17 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, P.6, Q.3, TP. HCM

*Ich café*


Ngoài không gian và nội thất cực thân thiện với môi trường, Ich cafe cũng khiến bạn ngạc nhiên với thiết kế không đụng hàng - gỡ bỏ hai bức tường. Cái ngông đó khiến Ich vừa tiết kiệm điện vừa mang lại cảm giác dễ chịu, thoải mái. Trên hết tất cả những điều đó, vào đêm Valentine, không những tất cả các khách nữ của quán đều nhận được quà mà quán còn có dịch vụ chụp hình cho tất cả các cặp đôi để ghi nhớ những khoảnh khắc khó quên.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Ich, 62/1 Trương Công Định, P. 14, Q.Tân Bình, TP. HCM._ 

*I.D cà phê*


Nằm bên cạnh chợ Bến Thành, đồng nghĩa với trung tâm sầm uất nhất của quận 1 nhưng ID cà phê yên bình với vẻ đẹp của một Sài Gòn xưa, trầm, cổ kính và đẹp tinh tế. Đến ID vào ban ngày, cái ánh sáng dịu nhẹ của đèn hòa cùng tông màu trầm mang đến cho quán cảm giác dễ chịu, thư giãn. Khi đêm đến, ID ru lòng người với vẻ đẹp giao hòa giữa phong cách gothic, màu sắc ấn tượng của bộ ghế, chiếc bàn gọt đẽo từ khúc cây. Song ấn tượng nhất có lẽ là không gian rất riêng cho hai người ẩn dưới tán me của con đường Lý Tự Trọng và Thủ Khoa Huân nhộn nhịp.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê I. D, 34D Thủ Khoa Huân, Q.1, TP.HCM._

*Minhu cà phê*


Được thiết kế như một ngôi nhà nhỏ bằng gỗ của nàng công chúa, Minhu mang đến cảm giác xinh xắn, dễ chịu và gần gũi ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên. Bé bé xinh xinh nên đồ trang trí hay vật dụng của quán đều khiến các teen nữ trầm trồ thích thú. Mỗi thời điểm trong ngày, quán mang lại cảm giác khác nhau nhưng thích nhất là vào buổi tối, khi những ngọn nến đặt dọc cầu thang được thắp sáng, in bóng những đồ trang trí lên vách, rồi hòa cùng tông ấm của gỗ, khiến không gian càng lãng mạn và thi vị.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Minhu, 149/35, Lê Thị Riêng, P. Bến Thành, Q. 1, TP. HCM._ 

*Cưới cà phê*


Với mục tiêu là điểm hẹn cho các cặp đôi đang yêu, địa điểm lý tưởng để cầu hôn, không gian đẹp cho những bộ hình cưới lãng mạn, Cưới luôn nằm trong top những quán cà phê thú vị cho các cặp đôi.

Vào ngày này, đến Cưới, bạn sẽ còn ngạc nhiên với sự xuất hiện khá nhiều của hoa tươi, các biểu tượng tình yêu để bạn và người ấy ghi lại những hình ảnh đáng nhớ.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Cưới, 448 Lê Văn Sỹ F.6 Q. 3, TP. HCM._

*Mọi Mọi*


Ngoài không gian bé xinh, Mọi Mọi cà phê là gợi ý không tồi cho những boy đang găp khó khăn trong việc chọn quà cho một nửa của mình. Bởi đơn giản, khi đến quán, ngoài việc tận hưởng không gian, nhấm nháp các món nước lạ, thả hồn trong tiếng nhạc, các nàng có thể tùy ý chọn lựa một con thú nhồi bông nào đó. Lúc đó cả hai đều vui vẻ với việc tặng và nhận được món quà hợp với sở thích.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Mọi Mọi, 173 Trần Huy Liệu, P.15, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP. HCM._

*At Home*


Thiết kế như một ngôi nhà nhỏ, At Home mang lại cảm giác thân quen, gần gũi lạ thường. Vào ban ngày, quán tuyệt đẹp với nét duyên dáng sang trọng của phong cách châu Âu, còn khi đêm đến, trong ánh sáng lập lòe của hệ thống đèn, tông màu trầm của gỗ, của gạch, màu đen và trắng từ những chiếc gối bong, những khuôn cửa sổ nhỏ mang đến cho quán nét nhẹ nhàng, êm dịu thích hợp cho các cặp đôi trò chuyện.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê At Home, 103 Trần Huy Liệu, P.15, Q.Phú Nhuận, TP. HCM,_

*Country House*


Luôn nằm trong top những quán đẹp, lãng mạn của Sài Gòn, Country House với không gian đa phong cách với chiếc cối xay gió trên cao, với những ngôi nhà phong cách Hà Lan, cửa sổ trên cao, hồ nước trong vắt, hoa trên lối đi, cạnh bàn, trên tường… luôn đứng đầu trong danh sách những quán cà phê nên đến của giới trẻ. Ngoài ra, với quy mô phục vụ trên 500 khách, quán cũng là lựa chon của những ai chọn giải pháp đến là có chỗ.

_Địa chỉ: Country House, 18C Phan Văn Trị, Phường 10, Quận Gò Vấp, TP.HCM._

*Cà phê Nhỏ*


Với mục tiêu “không gian cho tình nhân”, Nhỏ là sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa cái ấm áp, gần gũi phương Đông và cái trẻ trung của nghệ thuật sắp đặt.  

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Nhỏ, 5B Nguyễn Cảnh Chân, P. Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Q.1, TP. HCM._

*Jardin D'amour*


Như chính tên gọi của mình, khu vườn tình yêu là nơi giao hòa của buổi ban đầu e ấp bên khung cửa sổ, hay cảm giác gần gũi khi cùng thả mình trên chiếc ghế dài hay cảm giác nhớ nhung của những dây leo mảnh khảnh bên cửa sổ. Thú vị nhất có lẽ là cách bố trí tưởng như lộn xộn, nhiều màu sắc song là có chủ đích của quán.

_Địa chỉ: Jardin D'amour, 8 bis, Nguyễn Văn Tráng, Q.1._



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nhìn ấm cũng thật  :Wink: )
Nhưng mà thích đi dạo ở ngoài hơn hehe

----------


## giang1011

không gian ấm cúng thật........... vô những quán này ........ nghe những bản nhạc du dương........... ngồi bên cạnh ng yêu........ còn gì bằng nhỉ

----------


## civn2011

Không gian đẹp và ấm cúng thật ! :Smile: 

----------------------------------------

*Khanh Ly .Ms*

*CHECKIN VIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Street, Hanoi, Vietnam
Phone: (084) 46269 7777 - Fax: (084) 46288 3456
Website: *Checkinvietnam.com* - Booking Online: *Đặt Phòng Khách Sạn*

----------


## Yaositing

Có quán này tổ chức cho ngày valentine cũng khá lạ nè bà con, thấy trên trang địa điểm ăn uống.



Trong không khí Valentine đã và đang tràn ngập khắp các con đường Sài Thành. Deja Vu sẽ cùng các bạn trải qua những phút giây lãng mạn cùng chương trình đặc biệt dành cho đêm tình nhân bắt đầu lúc 19h, mở đầu bằng live piano và từ 19h30-20h30 các bạn sẽ đón nhận những điều bất ngờ từ chú hề mang lại.

Hãy đến và đón nhận một Valentine đầy khác biệt cùng với Déjà Vu Café… 

Déjà Vu Café&Exhibition
314/2 Điện Biên Phủ, P11, Q10 (Cạnh cây xăng Nguyễn Thượng Hiền)
Tel:08-62-766-966
facebook/Dejavu Coffee


Thấy hình ảnh quán trên trang ghiên cà phê khá đẹp hihi

----------


## vantienoi

yeah cam ơn nha ,minh sẽ co 1 đêm valentine vui vẻ và hp

----------


## cheezelsoshi

view đẹp đấy buổi tối chắc lãng mạn lắm  :Wink: )

----------

